# What to charge?



## angle of view (Jul 28, 2008)

I recently graduated w/ a degree in Photographic Technology, and although the program was an awesome learning experience, it lacked in the business expects of the art. I'm trying to kick start my own photo business. I'm marketing to doing a variety of work, but concentrating primarily in architectural work. Upon getting a job, I'm unsure what to charge for a day rate, capture, etc... Any suggestions on some general guidelines I can follow would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 1, 2008)

Work out your above the line costs.
Work out your below the line costs.
Add them together.
Work out any taxes you will have to pay on that amount.
Add them and add 5 - 10%.
That's what you charge.

If they say no it's up to you wether you take less. Just remember that you will be losing money on it.


----------



## garboui (Aug 1, 2008)

just remember not to devalue your services by taking on lowball jobs in order not to loose a job. this will only devalue future work as you become known.


----------

